# Motorhome insurance



## Sunny B (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi, Looking for some guidance please; we have a home in Spain which last year we stayed in for the winter months and then travelled back to the UK for the summer, but I’m afraid Brexit has rather quashed our plans for next year! To overcome this we’ve applied for Spanish residency and we were hoping to travel back in our motorhome to the the UK for the summer, however we’ve approached a couple of Spanish insurance companies that say they’ll only cover us in the UK for a maximum of 90 days. Just wondered if anyone knows of a way around this, or if they’re some specialist companies we could try? Also, be interested to know if Spain have the equivalent of our Caravan / Motorhome club as I thought they may be able to advise me? I’ve googled it but can’t really find anything apart from local clubs / parks. If any of you can offer any advice I’d be really grateful. My apologies for the long post!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sunny B said:


> Hi, Looking for some guidance please; we have a home in Spain which last year we stayed in for the winter months and then travelled back to the UK for the summer, but I’m afraid Brexit has rather quashed our plans for next year! To overcome this we’ve applied for 183 day residency and we were hoping to travel the remainder of the year in the UK in our Motorhome, however we’ve approached a couple of Spanish insurance companies that say they’ll only cover us in the UK for a maximum of 90 days. Just wondered if anyone knows of a way around this, or if they’re some specialist companies we could try? Also, be interested to know if Spain have the equivalent of our Caravan / Motorhome club as I thought they may be able to advise me? I’ve googled it but can’t really find anything apart from local clubs / parks. If any of you can offer any advice I’d be really grateful. My apologies for the long post!


What is 183 day residency?

As far as I am aware, there's no such thing.

This is the link to the Spanish Consulate in London visa section






Visas (FAQ)







www.exteriores.gob.es





A resident visa is required for stays of more than 90 days in every 180


----------



## Sunny B (Feb 17, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> What is 183 day residency?
> 
> As far as I am aware, there's no such thing.
> 
> ...


I’ve just edited my post as having re read it I can see it was a bit misleading! We’ve applied for residency, but our lawyer has suggested that for tax purposes we spend no more than 183 per year in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sunny B said:


> I’ve just edited my post as having re read it I can see it was a bit misleading! We’ve applied for residency, but our lawyer has suggested that for tax purposes we spend no more than 183 per year in Spain.


Did he not tell you that in order to remain resident you can't leave Spain for more than 6 months a year for the first 5 years?


----------



## Sunny B (Feb 17, 2020)

We wouldn’t be doing that anyway, but no he didn’t mention that. We will be sure to ask him tomorrow.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I haven't looked too hard but this is the one I've found 




__





AC Pasión | Portal Independiente Autocaravanista


Portal Independiente Autocaravanista para toda aquella gente amante del mundo de las autocaravanas, donde podrás encontrar trucos, relatos de viajes y escapadas, enlaces de interés, un foro autocaravanista...



www.acpasion.net


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sunny B said:


> We wouldn’t be doing that anyway, but no he didn’t mention that. We will be sure to ask him tomorrow.





Sunny B said:


> We wouldn’t be doing that anyway, but no he didn’t mention that. We will be sure to ask him tomorrow.


Wouldn't be doing what? 
To retain residency you need to stay in Spain for more than half the year. That makes you tax resident.


----------



## Sunny B (Feb 17, 2020)

Relyat said:


> I haven't looked too hard but this is the one I've found
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I’ll definitely take a look at them.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi, 
Is your motorhome UK registered or Spanish registered? I understand that it can be difficult to re-register RHD UK motorhomes.
When you become Spanish resident will you also be exchanging your UK licence for a Spanish one? I suspect this may make a difference to where you can drive your motorhome.


----------



## Sunny B (Feb 17, 2020)

trotter58 said:


> Hi,
> Is your motorhome UK registered or Spanish registered? I understand that it can be difficult to re-register RHD UK motorhomes.
> When you become Spanish resident will you also be exchanging your UK licence for a Spanish one? I suspect this may make a difference to where you can drive your motorhome.


We haven’t bought it yet but it yet, but to put it on Spanish plates definitely won’t be cheap! And yes we will need to insure it in Spain as we’ll have Spanish licences.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

The


xabiaxica said:


> Wouldn't be doing what?
> To retain residency you need to stay in Spain for more than half the year. That makes you tax resident.


I


I also thought once you’ve got residency your deemed taxable in Spain as it’s deemed your main place of interest ?.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Sunny B said:


> We haven’t bought it yet but it yet, but to put it on Spanish plates definitely won’t be cheap! And yes we will need to insure it in Spain as we’ll have Spanish licences.


Buy one in Spain, believe me it will be both easier and cheaper.

You will have to take a Spanish driving test within the first 6 months.

You'll have to check for yourself but as a new driver it wouldn't surprise me if you were not permitted to drive a motorhome, also insurance could be crippling.

Sounds like your plan may need a bit more work!


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Normal motorhomes fall under the weight limit of 3.5 tons, and are designed to be driven on a car license (cat B). The insurance is comparable to a 4X4 so not crippling but may seem so if you normally insure a 850c.c. vehicle
Other posts have mentioned that getting a UK registered vehicle re-registered in Spain can be very difficult, so do buy in Spain but be aware that the interior layout could be very different to a typical UK layout e.g. no oven. The only way to get exactly what you want may be to buy new, and there can be long waiting lists at the chassis manufacturers as business is booming.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

My point was that 3500kg or not it may prove difficult to find an insurer who will entertain covering a new driver for a motor home and even if you did without history or NCB the premium could be eyewatering.


----------



## Sunny B (Feb 17, 2020)

ccm47 said:


> Normal motorhomes fall under the weight limit of 3.5 tons, and are designed to be driven on a car license (cat B). The insurance is comparable to a 4X4 so not crippling but may seem so if you normally insure a 850c.c. vehicle
> Other posts have mentioned that getting a UK registered vehicle re-registered in Spain can be very difficult, so do buy in Spain but be aware that the interior layout could be very different to a typical UK layout e.g. no oven. The only way to get exactly what you want may be to buy new, and there can be long waiting lists at the chassis manufacturers as business is booming.


Thanks, good points to keep in mind.


----------

